

Ask HN: Do YC partners reread an application? - marspark

My YC application was submitted about a month before the deadline. I then updated the intro video and most of the copy right before the deadline after receiving some YC alumni&#x27;s advice.<p>So I&#x27;m just wondering do YC partners ever reread an application? Thanks.
======
kris-jagasia
I would also be keenly interested in this answer.

